
I Am a Climate Researcher, and I Love Fossil Fuels - RickJWagner
https://www.masterresource.org/india-energy/climate-researcher-pro-fossil-fuels/
======
475581fe8b887fc
> My love for fossil fuels, especially coal, is not just because they pose no
> threat to our climate.

...right.

